# George's return to Dallas Mavericks more unlikely



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*George's return to Dallas Mavericks more unlikely*
*By BRANDON GEORGE / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]*

The probability of swingman Devean George returning to the Mavericks next season appears to be decreasing every day.

George, a free agent, has at least a half dozen other teams interested in signing him. The Mavericks, however, only have two open roster spots left with little money to work with after signing center DeSagana Diop.

The Mavericks have the option of re-signing George for more than a minimum contract, however, because he was on their roster last season for about $2.3 million, but Mavs president Donnie Nelson isn't optimistic that they will get a deal done.

"I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope right now," Nelson said. "We're pretty far apart as far as the numbers go." 

George, a 6-8 guard/forward, averaged 3.7 points and 2.6 rebounds in 53 games last season. George, who will turn 31 years old in late August, has averaged 5.8 points and 3.3 rebounds over nine NBA seasons (the first seven with the Los Angeles Lakers).

The Phoenix Suns, San Antonio Spurs, Minnesota Timberwolves, Cleveland Cavaliers and New Orleans Hornets have expressed interest in George. And the NBA champion Boston Celtics could be next in line after they lost 6-8 forward James Posey in free agency.

Posey recently signed a four-year, $25 million contract with the Hornets. Posey also happens to have the same agent – Mark Bartelstein – as George.

Nelson said the Mavericks, however, are in no hurry to make a move. He said the Mavs are essentially in a "holding pattern" right now.

"We're obviously talking to a lot of teams, but we're going to be patient," Nelson said. "As far as free agency goes, we like some of the young guys who are playing for us right now in the summer league, and those are possibilities. Or if a free agent doesn't find a home, those are always conversations we have to have."

Mavs beat Iran: Gerald Green scored a team-high 15 points, and Aaron Miles added 12 points and six assists to lead the Mavericks to a 79-62 win over Iran's national team in the Rocky Mountain Revue summer league in Salt Lake City. The Mavericks trailed, 20-18, after the first quarter but outscored Iran, 51-21, over the next two quarters.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

:yay::cheers:


:wave:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: I like George.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Please go to the C's...I mean that in a bad way


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We might actually let someone from last year walk


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Was he even useful/consistant last season? strange to see a number of contenders interested if he wasnt... well except the Wolves, thats an odd fit lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Was he even useful/consistant last season? strange to see a number of contenders interested if he wasnt... well except the Wolves, thats an odd fit lol


He is Bruce Bowen without the defense and the three point shooting ... a bum at this point in his career.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

croco said:


> *He is Bruce Bowen without the defense and the three point shooting* ... a bum at this point in his career.


lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Whatever will the Mavs do without him??


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Anytime I see news about Devon George I always hope it's something along the lines of being hit by a bus. This is no where near as satisfying but good news none the less.

Guy is a c-bag who's always thought he deserved more than his 8th-12th man status in the league warranted. I'd rather see another young kid jump from high school too soon than trash like George in the league. This hate started when he made a name for himself whining to the refs in LA like he was someone they should actually listen to. Anyone notice how he's not a defensive stopper now that he's not on the rigged Lakers squads of the early 2000s?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

George sucks

Singleton will MORE then replace him

Pape Chulo Sow should make the Mavs roster for the Minimum... he's a hard worker hustler that even while playing center brings exactly what George should have been bringing to the Mavs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sow wouldn't play at all.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wow guys... Where is the love? Devan George rocks!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> wow guys... Where is the love? Devan George rocks!


lol ill give him props for his almost stoppage of the kidd trade, but thats it :azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I will always remember Devean George in Dallas as the guy Avery inserted into the starting lineup of a 67 win team to be able to match up against the eighth seed ... he went on to play 20 minutes a game and shot 20 percent from the field.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I will always remember Devean George in Dallas as the guy Avery inserted into the starting lineup of a 67 win team to be able to match up against the eighth seed ... he went on to play 20 minutes a game and shot 20 percent from the field.


To be fair, the rest of the team did just as bad.


----------

